# Kahr CW9 range update



## Bigjoedo (Mar 17, 2008)

Gang,

Took my CCW class this past Saturday. Ran 150 rounds through the CW9 without a hitch. This is a neat little handgun

Joe


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

May be the best around for the money right now. I love mine. Would like to shoot the CW45.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I shot one a few weeks ago and it impressed me. The wife liked it too. May be one in our future. Good luck with yours.:smt023


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Mine has over 600 rounds without a hitch. I believe it is the best CCW pistol in it's price range.


----------

